# Tricolor litter has failed me D=



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Or, I suppose, random carried genetics are to blame.

So far tricolors have eluded me

for in my tricolor x tricolor litter which, at least to my limited understanding of genetics SHOULD have produced tris and splash

The parents










Mother is the splashy tri and father of course is the tricolor tri xD

the babies:

the boys:









the girls:









Seriously though, BEW, variegated and two pied looking things that WOULD have been pretty had they been tricolors? WTF man, W.T.F
curse you genetics, curse you

If there's one thing I can't complain about it is the fact that for once the girls are prettier than the boys :lol:


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh darn  I'm sorry to hear.

I like the boys better :shock: but I'm a fan of the broken look the boy on the far right and far left have, not the splashed look. lol.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Wait...varigated is not possible from that pairing. Varigated is dom., one of rhe parents would have to have been varigated. Was the doe exposed to another male?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Wait...varigated is not possible from that pairing. Varigated is dom., one of rhe parents would have to have been varigated. Was the doe exposed to another male?


nope, same pair the entire time, together for 12 days.

they both carry varigated because the does mother is some form a variegated and the does mother and the bucks mother are sisters who's father is a variegated.

confusing family tree, I know LOL basically this pair are both cousins and half siblings.

I was just as confused as you are.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You can't "carry" variegated. It's dominant. They either are or aren't vari. And neither of those parents -look- vari, but I suppose your splashed and pied could be hiding the vari on dad. I'd drop him (you do NOT need vari in this mix) and breed Mom to one of those pied bucks that at least -carries- a c-dilute. Since Mom is too heavily marked to be hiding vari, you should be safest if you pick a buck that has the largest patches of color. If you didn't get any anemic pups, you likely weren't breeding vari to vari, so it should just be one parent or the other.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

this is the mother of the mother of this litter (she's the grandmother)









and I'm pretty sure she's a really really badly marked variegated (which is what others have told me)

the mother of the father of this litter is a pied chocolate (and the two grandmothers are littermates who have the same father who is variegated)

ALL of my mice have variegated in their line because they are all related

would I have better luck next time 'round if I bred the doe back to her father since they are both splash? (he is black splash)

This litter was more or less a test run at any rate because I had never bred Ben (the father) before nor Vanny (the mother) variegated IS one variety I do want to breed because from what I hear hardly anyone has them. but tricolors are high on my want list too lol.


----------



## Kosmo (Apr 18, 2013)

Another theory (which you can probably rule out, if it's not correct):

What appears to be piebald in the babies is actually the pale parts of splashed. (hard to tell white from a pale base-color at this age) Thus your mice don't lack the splashed aspect of tri's; they lack the white spotting. And the reason for that could be that you're dealing with two totally different kinds of white spotting in the parents. One is recessive piebald, and the other is recessive capped. Thus the babies carry one copy of two different forms of white spotting.

No?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, this litter isn't a total loss :shock: I quite like them.

Pied boys:








(leaning towards keeping this one)









BEW boy:









Tricolor boy:









Light vari girl:









Dark vari girl:









Tricolor vari girl:









Tricolor girl:


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh they are quite, quite cute. I love BEW's!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I love the varigated you are very lucky


----------

